# Soap from today! Cut pics added!



## agriffin (Mar 7, 2010)

THese are some whipped soap cupcakes that didn't turn out as fluffy as I wanted...  So I stuck some finger pupets and rubber duckies in them...






Top soap is Tea Tree Oil, Lemmon Oil and Orange oil with coffee grounds, bottom soap is Tea Thyme FO with rosemary and tea leaves, and the soap on the left is Honey Almond.






This is the first time I've lined my molds with grocery bags instead of butcher paper... this should be interesting...


----------



## IanT (Mar 7, 2010)

verrry noiiiiiice )


----------



## April (Mar 8, 2010)

OH!
Rubber Ducky
Your the one
You make bath time
Lots of fun!
Rubber Ducky
I'm awfully fond of you! (bobobodeo)

Rubber Ducky
Joy of joy
When i squeeze you you make noise
Rubber Ducky
You're my very best friend its true

Every Day
When I make my way to the tubby
I find a little fella who's
Cute and yella
And chubby
Rubba dub dubby!

Love you soaps, so innovative

Warmest regards,

April


----------



## holly99 (Mar 8, 2010)

They are over the top fun looking! I would buy those in an instant!


----------



## Zenobiah (Mar 8, 2010)

So adorable!!


----------



## agriffin (Mar 8, 2010)

Haha, awesome!  Know I know more than the first three lines...  I am going to be singing this all day!



			
				April said:
			
		

> OH!
> Rubber Ducky
> Your the one
> You make bath time
> ...


----------



## April (Mar 8, 2010)

Heehee.  It is much longer than this, but I didn't want to use up too much real estate on your post.

I also love your multi-eyed monster.

Regards,

April


----------



## orangetree71 (Mar 8, 2010)

Those are so cool!  I wonder if they'll float.


----------



## Fweda_998 (Mar 8, 2010)

Pretty Pretty Pretty  
Are the whipped soap cupcakes melt and poor?
They are super cute


----------



## agriffin (Mar 8, 2010)

Fweda_998 said:
			
		

> Pretty Pretty Pretty
> Are the whipped soap cupcakes melt and poor?
> They are super cute



They're cold process.  I used to make melt and pour with rubber duckies... they're pretty cute also!


----------



## ToniD (Mar 9, 2010)

Those are so adorable!   It is so much fun to put little toys in soap.    I did not know you could do CP, I guess I figured the lye would eat the toy.     

My sister likes the M&P toy soaps I give my nephews--easier to get them to wash!


----------



## agriffin (Mar 9, 2010)

ToniD said:
			
		

> Those are so adorable!   It is so much fun to put little toys in soap.    I did not know you could do CP, I guess I figured the lye would eat the toy.
> 
> My sister likes the M&P toy soaps I give my nephews--easier to get them to wash!



Hmmmmm... I thought about the lye reacting with the toy also.. so far, so good!  Does anyone have experience with this?


----------



## ewenique (Mar 9, 2010)

Very cute cupcakes.  I'm sure some kiddos will have fun in the tub with them!


----------



## agriffin (Mar 9, 2010)

*Cut pics added*

Here are some cut pics.  I've been working on taking better photos.  Lighting is something I have a really hard time with.


----------



## ChrissyB (Mar 11, 2010)

Beautiful and creamy looking!


----------



## Ceri (Mar 22, 2010)

agriffin said:
			
		

> Haha, awesome!  Know I know more than the first three lines...  I am going to be singing this all day!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Excellent!!, you are a lady of superior taste in children's programmes. I've not heard of this song in years.


----------



## April (Mar 22, 2010)

There are more verses.  I have a red, devil ducky with horns and there is a special version of the song called "Devil Ducky". I love the song.


----------



## Phyra02 (Mar 23, 2010)

Hey how did you like using the plastic bags instead of the butcher's paper? I hate that paper.


----------



## agriffin (Mar 23, 2010)

Phyra02 said:
			
		

> Hey how did you like using the plastic bags instead of the butcher's paper? I hate that paper.



Well...as you can see from this cut pick there are some crinkles and wrinkles...

http://soapmakingforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=17349&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=15


But I'm generally okay with that.  I haven't had any leak and they are a breaze to unmold...just lift the bag out.  I HATE lining molds...it irritates the fire out of me and when I get done I'm not in the mood to make soap anymore (on some days  :evil: )  Even though I can do it pretty quickly... it's just one of those things.


----------



## KD (Jan 26, 2011)

*monster soaps*

Those monster soaps are seriously cute!  Love it.


----------



## soapbuddy (Jan 26, 2011)

Those came out well! I use tall kitchen trash bags for one of my molds.


----------



## Sunny (Jan 26, 2011)

All very nice! and I'm jealous that you get to shop at Albertson's!


----------

